# Change is always good.



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

125 Gallon Tank. Home to a S. Compressus.
Old Picture
View attachment 93648

New Picture
View attachment 93649

View attachment 93650


72 Bow Front Tank. Home to a S. Elongatus
Old Picture
View attachment 93651

New Picture
View attachment 93652

View attachment 93653


Comments Appreciated
​


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

looking good but id personally prefer some more foliage. but GJ


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ya i rearanged it with what I had on hand. 125 is very bear. when I get better lighting more plants are goin in there but now imma focus on some more lavarock, gravel and drift wood. With the 72 Im gonna get a few swords and a few bigger crypts, maybe a few ferns as well. Its not tottaly finished yet.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks good








I too would add a few objcets to the sides: one's attention now stays focused on the tank's center, which is a bit of a waste considering the sizes of your tanks. Don't forget to post some updated pics once you're done rearranging!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

The new setup on the large tank (not the bow front) looks the absolute nuts! Nice one.

I love it when tanks look simple.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice drift wood in the 1. tank looks sick!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Change is not always good my friend...but in this case...it looks like it was...Good Job.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i like wut u did with the bigger tank and love the drift wood, but the old style of the tank was better for the 72 gal tank. well to me it does


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ya im thinkin i should put that piece of driftwood back in my 72 gal and add some plants around it. goin to my lfs tommorow to get suplliess


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

I like what you have did with your tanks. How do you like your bowfront, compared to a standerd rectangular tank?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are looking good man pretty natural looking too


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i love the bowfront tank. if they had one in a bigger size id buy it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great tank :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> i love the bowfront tank. if they had one in a bigger size id buy it


The largest mass-produced bowfront tank I know of is the Juwel Vision 450 (450 liters, 115 gallons)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

With some natural plants...those would be even better!!!


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

got any other info on thtas tank like size?? post links please cuz it looks spectacular


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice tanks mate, any chance of a pic of your compressus??









ian


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice drift wood pieces


----------

